
Ask HN: What would it take for you to buy this service? - maxbond
Hi,<p>I posted this to the Freelancer thread, and got a lot of clicks but no inquiries.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fiverr.com&#x2F;users&#x2F;agavesam&#x2F;manage_gigs&#x2F;write-comprehensive-unit-tests-for-your-python-code&#x2F;edit<p>I was wondering if this wasn&#x27;t a service anyone would purchase or if I could emend my listing to make it more salable.<p>Thanks,
Max
======
al2o3cr
I don't follow the use case for this - if the team is "too busy to write
tests" they're going to be too busy to _update_ tests when the software
changes.

~~~
maxbond
Well, hiring me again would be nice, but what I was imagining was that a team
was way behind on maintaining their tests & I could get them caught up. After
that it'd be easier to keep tests up to date & perhaps they'd find use of me
again.

------
diminoten
Lots of clicks but no inquiries might mean the hook is solid but the actual
pitch is lacking.

Could you post the pitch here, so we don't have to log into fiverr to see it?

~~~
mtmail
The short link from the freelancer thread
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21431914](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21431914))
seems to work
[https://www.fiverr.com/share/vv8rRN](https://www.fiverr.com/share/vv8rRN)

------
mtmail
URL tells me to login, even after removing the '/edit' part.

~~~
maxbond
Oops! My apologies.

[https://www.fiverr.com/share/zWzZbR](https://www.fiverr.com/share/zWzZbR)

